# Dutch NATO jacket



## b.scheller (18 Jun 2004)

A couple of years ago, I acquired a Dutch Uniform Jacket; while in the city of Toronto. I have very little information on it, other then the fact that its Dutch and that this was a NATO design used in a couple of nations (Including Germany). Here are some pictures. 





and the tag: 





I appreciate any info you may have, including the years it was in service


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

I do not know for sure, but I did meet people in Dutch forces on more than one occation. That Jacket is at least 5 years old as the new ones look different. Also they they didgital camo suits now.


----------

